# Greased Lightning Showroom Shine help



## Webmonkeyuk

Ive just been given a bottle of this from a friend to try on my car, now i have been reading through here on what its like and have decided i will wash the car as normal first but i was just wondering should you dry the car off first or do you just rinse the shampoo off and then spray the showroom shine on?


----------



## VIPER

I'd dry it personally. Now unlike a lot of people who post about this product, I have actually used it, and owned some for a couple of years (I won it in a comp actually). Used as you're intending to; as a post wash quick spray wax, it's a decent enough product, but it gets a bad rep on here due to the way it's demo'd on the TV. I've never used it like it's shown, only after a wash.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

Yep you can use it on a wet or just washed vehicle.
Its suprisingly good !


----------



## Ste T

what i would say also is areas with holes, example grills, vents, etc, use it on a sponge and wipe on, as when you spray it through the holes, you will normally find there is no simple was of wiping it and you get white spots of spray behind the grill,vent.

Ste


----------



## Webmonkeyuk

cheers chaps, the car's not mucky enough to try it out yet i was gonna let it get rammy and see if it shine's it up good


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

Webmonkeyuk said:


> cheers chaps, the car's not mucky enough to try it out yet i was gonna let it get rammy and see if it shine's it up good


No mate, the idea is that because its that quick and easy to clean the vehicle with it, you do it more often thereby not risking wiping over a massive amount of dirt/grit.


----------



## Webmonkeyuk

yeah i know but id just washed it and cleaned it a few days before so there was no need to clean it yet


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

Webmonkeyuk said:


> yeah i know but id just washed it and cleaned it a few days before so there was no need to clean it yet


Its not only for cleaning


----------



## Franco50

As already mentioned, it is sometimes advisable to put it on a m/f cloth and apply it that way as when spraying it directly onto the body work it tends to get everywhere. Its frustrating if you do the bonnet with it, buff it off then move onto the wings you get overspray all over the bonnet you've just cleaned, although I suppose you could do bonnet and both front wings all in one go.


----------



## Webmonkeyuk

thanx guys, i think putting it on a mf cloth first will be he best way to go with it


----------



## Lowiepete

The whole point of this product is to be a "waterless" wash. So, while I'd agree
that in _some_ areas, direct application with MF cloth is preferable, the main
point to remember is that you need to spray a fine mist of product and then,
most important, *leave time for it to work*!

Then, use a slightly dampened MF cloth - personally I use about 6 sprays of 
ONR per side - to then very gently wipe off the dirt. Despite the inevitable
double-entendre chuckles, it's all in the wrist action. Technique is everything!

GLSS imo is just one part of the "waterless" armoury, with ONR it's closest 
companion. As you practice, you'll probably find your own preferences of which
to use in a given situation, mostly based upon dirt levels, ease of access etc...

GLSS is great for easily removing tree sap. You'll find that if you stick with it,
the shine gets better and better, and the cleaning gets easier. The latter is 
also true for ONR.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Planet Man

We had some very good waterless wash that a company wanted me to distribute some time ago. It is a good product however I use it as a final stage product after a 'water' wash when I am pushed for time. 

It leaves a lovely finish with reasonable durability and good beading:thumb:

Still wouldn't use it as a Waterless Wash product though


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

Planet Man said:


> We had some very good waterless wash that a company wanted me to distribute some time ago. It is a good product
> It leaves a lovely finish with reasonable durability and good beading:thumb:


There are that many on the market now, I`ve 8 different ones.
Out of interest which one are you talking about ? 
By PM if sworn to secrecy


----------



## Franco50

Lowiepete said:


> GLSS is great for easily removing tree sap. You'll find that if you stick with it, the shine gets better and better, and the cleaning gets easier. The latter is also true for ONR.


Also great for bird bombs! I had one on the car yesterday that looked like it had been ejected by an albatross :doublesho but a quick squirt of GLSS got rid of it in a minute, no problem.


----------



## Webmonkeyuk

been using this for the last month or so now, ive only used it twice though but im well impressed with the shine it leaves but i was just wondering do you need to use this after every wash or could you use another product? ive got some turtle wax ice spray wax that i found to be quite good but if i use this would it remove the show room shine protection? or is it ok to use both at different times?


----------



## Lowiepete

Webmonkeyuk said:


> thanx guys, i think putting it on a mf cloth first will be he best way to go with it


When applying directly with an MF cloth, try lightly dampening it first. I actually
use ONR to do this, about 6 sprays both sides. Remember that the "secret" with
this stuff is to let it dwell a while to loosen the dirt first, so direct application
will need the very lightest of touches.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## mrlesa110

hi lowiepete i read your post with fascination great looking renault pete i have been detailing my morris oxfords since 1983 and tried all sorts of products since and have never tryed any thing as quick and easy as greased lightning.i might take a look at your onr stuff. it took me ages to find out what onr was. i have posted pics of my car les


----------



## JenJen

My mother uses this, and doesnt wash before applying as does another friend and tbh... Amazing results, isnt for me because it does leave marks (I had machined my mums car and then she used this  it had left swirls) 

Pete used this on his mini and then his RS6 he wont use anything else now, and laughs at me when i spend hours washing my car and he is like look at me *wipe* and i just *faceplalm* 

Great product if its what you want! Does whats on the tin so to speak


----------



## MirfieldMat

abz001 said:


> My mother uses this, and doesnt wash before applying as does another friend and tbh... Amazing results, isnt for me because it does leave marks (I had machined my mums car and then she used this  it had left swirls)
> 
> Pete used this on his mini and then his RS6 he wont use anything else now, and laughs at me when i spend hours washing my car and he is like look at me *wipe* and i just *faceplalm*
> 
> Great product if its what you want! Does whats on the tin so to speak


i had polished up my car, to test for swirls when using waterless products, and all i have is some minor swirls after 4 months of use, washing at least once a week. I left it for 3 weeks to gather some crud, water spots etc to test on something more stubborn than general dust and it is still fine. A lot of it is down to technique though as with using water washes.


----------



## Pat172

I have also been using this on half of my car (the other half normal Smartwax Detailer) and have found it smeers quite easily and needs a bit more TLC

I am supprised with the wax content (if you leave the bottle for a long period of time, it seperates, but is easily remixed) and the water beading seems to be quite decent

Ive only been using it for a month or so, and i havnt let the car get too dirty (when it has been dirty ive given it a blast with the jet wash first)


----------



## Keith_sir

I have this product and only use it when attending shows etc, only to give the car a quick wipe down although i am looking into Meguires spray as i personally don't like the product. As people have said it does leave very noticable marks when you thought you've wiped eveything off.
This is just my personal opinion but i would not recommend it.


----------



## Pat172

Attached is a small sample bottle i got:









and the full kit










I think they have sacrificed the end result, to increase the wax content.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

Pat172 said:


> Attached is a small sample bottle i got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they have sacrificed the end result, to increase the wax content.


Not sure what you mean Pat (you know the milky bit is the wax ?)


----------



## Pat172

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Not sure what you mean Pat (you know the milky bit is the wax ?)


I meant compared to the smartwax or Megs QD which are low wax content but very good finish, This seem to have high wax content (but not a great finish)


----------

